# singlespeed hill climbs



## PingGolf91 (May 23, 2007)

Im thinkin about getting a single speed 29er. Im just worried that I will be hard to get up some of the hills around here, I live in West Virginia and there are alot of hills so somone tell me if its really not that bad to get up hills on a single speed


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Are you struggling with the hills on your gearie? If you're a small ring spinner you might be in for a rude awakening the first few times you go out. But rest assure, you'll be passing the others on those climbs in no time at all. 

The key is picking out a gear ratio that's appropriate for you. Ask the local SS guys on the trail what their running, then try to match gears with them and see how you do. 

Everyone has their opinion as to what ratio is appropriate for a given geographic area. One of my riding buddies once said, "It doesn't matter what gear combo you choose on your singlespeed. No matter what, you'll almost always be in the wrong gear."

He was right. Sometimes I have to spin like a bulldog in a hamster wheel to keep up with the taller geared guys, but somehow I manage to keep up. When the trail points skyward, I drop them within the first few hundred yards. No matter how fast I hammer to the top, they still seem to make it.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

PingGolf91 said:


> somone tell me if its really not that bad to get up hills on a single speed


Hills are damn hard sometimes, but that's part of the appeal. Start with a gear like 34 x 20. If it's too easy, gear up to an 18 cog. One of those oughta work. If not, split the difference with a 19.


----------



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Singlespeeding in the city, but when on some really hilly terrain, I'm dying. I agree that the switch can be a rude awakening, so try to get a loaner before you make the SS leap, or better, ask your Rabbi what to do.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

PingGolf91 said:


> Im thinkin about getting a single speed 29er. Im just worried that I will be hard to get up some of the hills around here, I live in West Virginia and there are alot of hills so somone tell me if its really not that bad to get up hills on a single speed


Hey, if you want easy just stay home and watch TV . Seriously though you can always gear your bike to make climbing as easy or difficult as you like for your area. My personal philosophy is to gear in such a way that I can make it up most but still have to hike sometimes. That forces me to push harder than I would have otherwise.

Overall though, it's really not as hard as it would seem to be. I get a lot of "I can't believe you're on a SS" type comments so the perception of those who haven't tried it seems to be that it's hard, and it can be, but I don't really think of it a such. Different? Yes. Hard? Not necessarily.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

I actually climb better on my SS 29er. I am almost a super clyde at 285lbs but I find that 34/20 is the perfect ratio for me. I live in the Southeast and ride the same type of terrain that you do. I also have a Moto-lite and I thought it's climbing prowess was Okay but my SS just seems to do climbing a whole lot better. I can stand if I have to and just hammer and make almost any climb. And that power and climbing ability makes you that much better when you ride geared, which admittedly isn't much since I find the 29er SS so much fun now. Youl will suffer the first few times on climbs and you will spin out on downhills and flats but you will also get stronger and better


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

i ride in montana and keep up on most hills. i don't care if i walk some hills! you will get more fit and ride with more style and have a lot more fun. if you are worried about walking i would avoid a SS. but who cares. your shifting won't suck and you will smile the entire time. it is just a lot more fun!! don't get a SS if going for long walks with a sweet bike in the hills doesn't sound like a good time.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Amen, dtimms:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Go for it*



PingGolf91 said:


> Im thinkin about getting a single speed 29er. Im just worried that I will be hard to get up some of the hills around here, I live in West Virginia and there are alot of hills so somone tell me if its really not that bad to get up hills on a single speed


Its really not that bad to get up hills on a single speed. I thought it would be harder, but it wasn't. I find almost every hill in my area easier and more fun on a SS, especially when fully rigid.

If your hills are long, then yeah, you're gonna have to gear down. Physics is physics. A SS29er works best in rolling terrain where you can use momentum more to your advantage.

If you're getting a new bike, try to pick one that is gearing-compatable and with a suspension-corrected rigid fork (or suspension fork) - you'll always have options.


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

The major difference between climbing on a gearie compared to a SS is that you have to really attack climbs on the SS. Get angry, focus and just pedal (until your chest explodes then you can walk).


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

as everyone else said, it will be difficult at first, but it wont be long till you are leaving all of your multispeed friends in your dust on the climbs. there are plenty of dedicated singlespeeders living all the way up and down the appalachians. i live in northwest new jersey, where he have lot's of comparatively short(+/- 500' elevation gain), but steep, rocky climbs. i like to ride a 32x20 in this terrain on a 29er. i have to walk a few hills, but i'm often walking them as fast or faster than the gearies are windmilling their granny up them.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I was a small gear spinner on a gearie, but adjusted to standing and grinding with the greatest of ease.
I'm on the smaller side and I ride a 51" gear (32/18) in Connecticut. Our hills aren't long, but they can be steep, and often.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

My first climb on my SS was up my favorite hill and I died half way up . It's been about a month since my SS conversion and now I blast up it. It's amazing how strong you get and
how much more eficient of a rider you become. You climb way different on a SS. I run a 34X16. I can't climb everything, sometimes I push, but not too often. But SSing is worth it
I think just for the simplicity and strength training alone.


----------



## Rat Fink (Sep 19, 2007)

I live in Kentucky and I'm running a 34X20 on my SS. Although it's not a 29er the same principals apply. I got a Forte tentioner kit from Performance which comes with a 16, 18 & 20 tooth cog and plenty of spacers. I picked the Performance kit mainly because of the 20 tooth cog (and the price).:thumbsup: I was afraid that I might not be able to climb at all if I went with a smaller cog in back cause I'm old,overweight and a wuss. As others have said, you'll be pleasently suprised at how quickly you are climbing hills that you never thought you could. Sure you'll push sometimes but not as much as you might think. Remember...momentum is your friend on short steep hills. Longer hills , you just have to grind it out. I think you'll find that the "regular" bike will start collecting dust from non-use.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

It takes gettin used to it, for sure. But if you´re in, it may feel better ssp than geared. I recon technical climbs works way better on a ssp for me. Sure it is harder to push, but the - I don´t know how to describe - ?slower? power transfer from the pedals to the ground helds you from losing traction . 

Oh - and you may observe you´ll get stronger shoulders very soon.


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

In the voice of Ahrnold...Do Eeet! Just ride. Seriously, pick a sensible gear 34x18 or 34x20 as mentioned and try it. Give it time though, your body will need to adapt to ss riding. So don't go out and try climbing a bunch of hills. Walk early on and give your knees and muscles a month to condtion to low rpm torque.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dtimms said:


> i ride in montana and keep up on most hills. i don't care if i walk some hills! you will get more fit and ride with more style and have a lot more fun. if you are worried about walking i would avoid a SS. but who cares. your shifting won't suck and you will smile the entire time. it is just a lot more fun!! don't get a SS if going for long walks with a sweet bike in the hills doesn't sound like a good time.


The way I understand it, walking uphill is okay on a singlespeed _unless_ someone happens to ride downhill past you, in which case you're supposed to be upset. Something about ruining your momentum or something like that.


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

I live in the peak district in the UK. Have climbs of 15-20% grade, 600ft at a time. I run 32x18 on my 26" SS and can get up them. Went out with a friend today who was on his geary, but he stuck to 32x24 or so for the same climbs. There's only a few bits that I can't get up on the ss that I can on my FS geary. 

You asked for someone to tell you if it's really not that bad. Well, it's really not that bad.


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

I also live in WV and ride mostly in Kanawha State Forest if you're familiar with it. It has a lot of climbing, some of it pretty steep and as long as 1.5- 2 miles sustained on occaison. I like 32-20 on my Monocog 29er as it allows a good balance between standing and seeted climbing and allows me to climb most everything around here.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

the cheapest way to pick a gear for yer future SS is take yer gearie bike,stay in the middle ring,and pick a rear gear to stay in for the day-tape yer shifters if ya has to-and try a few diffrent ones over the next few rides (while you're shoppin for that swanky new SS:thumbsup: ).keep in mind,it will be a lil easier on the "real" SS,because your gearie will most likely be heavier.worked for me a few years ago .

yeah,you'll suffer a little at 1st,and on occasion (like i did today ...i let myself get outta SS shape offroad lately-how is it that i can grind out 43 hilly miles on road 32x16,but that 1st 3 miles climb on my favorite trail kix my rear @ 32x22?mental?),but beleive me,you'll get stronger and not even realise it till you're passin yer buddies.i'm the only SS'r in my group (some dayz i cheat and ride my gearie...shhhhh ),and i find that i don't have a lot of trouble keepin up,or sometimes beatin em.they usually pull me up the sustained (2+ milers) climbs tho,but then again,i'm also the only one in our group who smokes,and i'm 11-13 years older than all but one of em.try it,dude,i think you'll love it,and you can always convert a bike you already own,or buy a decent used SS here or on dirt rag's forums (that's how i got my monocog a few years ago,was a real bargain and i feel i got my $'s worth hundreds of times!),that way,you won't have a huge investment should you not like it,and can recover most/all of it in resale.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

If you can't climb it, run.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LFASS said:


> If you can't climb it, run.


yeah,what he said:thumbsup:


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: As the immortal SNOWMAN once said: " Just put that hammer down and give it HELL"

I find this to be the best description of climbing on a SS....

"hold on to ya ass fred..."


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

gumbymark said:


> The major difference between climbing on a gearie compared to a SS is that you have to really attack climbs on the SS. Get angry, focus and just pedal (until your chest explodes then you can walk).


And when you do have to walk, use the fact that you are riding a SS as an excuse. Nobody gives crap to a SS rider for walking, I mean nobody


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I've found that the hills big enough to force me to walk the SS, would have me spinning a granny gear at about walking pace on the gearie anyway.


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

*What about hours of hill climbs*

I am thinking of going strictly single..However the only thing that gives me doubts is I live in north utah..My typical ride has 4+ thousand feet worth of climbing..How do you guys deal with hours and hours of climbing on your ss bikes?? Last time I tried it i got about 4000 feet of climbing on my rig and my muscles cramped forcing me to stop..Do you just go slower than normal, or alternate sitting and standing?? Any techniques??


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> One of my riding buddies once said, "It doesn't matter what gear combo you choose on your singlespeed. No matter what, you'll almost always be in the wrong gear."


Your buddy is missing the point that since there is no other gear that could be more right than the "one"; it is by definition that a singlespeed is always on the right gear. 

Ali


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

It's pure hell and if you are doing it right you will almost black out and want to puke.

Seriously, there is more pain climbing on a SS, but the pain is over quicker because you get to the top faster.

It's a whole other mentallity and style, one I wish I had more time for.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

dtimms said:


> don't get a SS if going for long walks with a sweet bike in the hills doesn't sound like a good time.


:thumbsup: Hehe- I always say, "it's a beautiful day for a walk in the woods with your bike!"


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

dosboy said:


> I am thinking of going strictly single..However the only thing that gives me doubts is I live in north utah..My typical ride has 4+ thousand feet worth of climbing..How do you guys deal with hours and hours of climbing on your ss bikes?? Last time I tried it i got about 4000 feet of climbing on my rig and my muscles cramped forcing me to stop..Do you just go slower than normal, or alternate sitting and standing?? Any techniques??


you'll gain the fitness for it the more you ride. there is a super technical 31 mile race with 5,500'+ climbing in nrthwest new jersey almost every year, and last year there was a rigid ss in the top five, among pros on multispeeds. i believe there were one or two more in the top ten. just keep riding. there should not be a climb that is steep enough to walk that should take hours and hours to make it up anywhere in the lower 48. i know your hills are much bigger out there than our over here, if it's long enough to take that long to walk it, you should eventually be able to ride it. unless it's some kind of goat trail or something.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had my first SS29er ride this am on my stylie new monocog. It was a lot of fun, I mean A LOT. we have a pretty decent climb tight out the gate to get to the twisty stuff. While it was tough, I made it-didn't expect to. I did realize pretty quickly why you see so many different handle bars on SSers. I can see how a mary bar or something with that sort of sweep will help the climbing. That is the idea isn't it? My arms were pretty worn out from yanking up on the bars so much with my hands in pretty traditional orientation.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

alpka said:


> Just had my first SS29er ride this am on my stylie new monocog. It was a lot of fun, I mean A LOT. we have a pretty decent climb tight out the gate to get to the twisty stuff. While it was tough, I made it-didn't expect to. I did realize pretty quickly why you see so many different handle bars on SSers. I can see how a mary bar or something with that sort of sweep will help the climbing. That is the idea isn't it? My arms were pretty worn out from yanking up on the bars so much with my hands in pretty traditional orientation.


Yeah, it was a revelation when I went from a conventional riser bar to a unique bar with more sweep. One of the more popular ones, but by no means the only one to consider, is the On-One Mary bar. I'm using the Mary on one of my SS rigs and am loving it. I just swapped out a Mary for the FloWing on one of my other SS bikes and still haven't decided if it's better or not.

I have two extra Mary bars in my parts bin if you're interested in trying one out. PM or email me if interested.


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

Lemond probably said it the best "they don't get easier, you just go faster".


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

dosboy said:


> I am thinking of going strictly single..However the only thing that gives me doubts is I live in north utah..My typical ride has 4+ thousand feet worth of climbing..How do you guys deal with hours and hours of climbing on your ss bikes?? Last time I tried it i got about 4000 feet of climbing on my rig and my muscles cramped forcing me to stop..Do you just go slower than normal, or alternate sitting and standing?? Any techniques??


I can't answer, I just want in on the answers. I too wonder about all the climbing in my area. All my rides are between 2000' and say 3400'. That a lot in my mind. I have a hard time on my geared bike.

Please give us some tips, I'm about to take off my Reba and Rohloff...


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

*one thing ive noticed*

Is some of my riding partners in the past doing epics with me (7+hrs 4-5000 ft elev)on there single speeds all have like a 5 year base of riding them..I wouldnt dare to do any of these long rides without my crutch; I mean geared bike...But I just sold my rohloff and now I have no choice..Im also selling my reba and getting a rigid fork...I dont know why I want to make myself suffer:madman: But something is making me do it..Im pretty new to the ss scene (2nd season) compared to them, I guess like allready mentioned- It just takes a lot of riding the single to be able to handle the many miles on the single....As far as the rigid fork thing, man it hurts my finger joints, but once again, they bomb full speed on the rigid fork, must just take some getting used too. On the long descents in the rocks though, it just feels like im an 80 year old with arthritis:eekster:


----------



## motolatte (Jan 27, 2007)

*Get on with it!*

I built up my first SS about 9 months ago, 3 months ago I sold all of my geared bikes...Hills are a blast with one gear, you will be amazed at how quick you adapt (and laugh at how you thought you would be walking but don't) Switch to rigid and you like it even more...Start out easy and then gear up as you get stronger (I started with a 32-21 and am now down to 32-18 or 19 depending on the trail). Quit wasting time, convert!:thumbsup:


----------



## PingGolf91 (May 23, 2007)

Yeah but around where I live in WV there is no way I could ride rigid, there are so many rocks and roots going up hills it is tough to get up it on a gearie, I dont know what im going to do when my ss gets here...im anxious, ill tell you how the climbs are


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

you would be surprised ping. i bet there are rigid ss'ers in your area. the steering precision and flickable front end they offer in technical terrain is tough to beat. between two ss'er of equal physical ability, one on rigid, one on front sus, the rigid will climb just as quick if not quicker(even in really technical terrain), and the suspended one will probably descend quicker.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

dosboy said:


> I am thinking of going strictly single..However the only thing that gives me doubts is I live in north utah..My typical ride has 4+ thousand feet worth of climbing..How do you guys deal with hours and hours of climbing on your ss bikes?? Last time I tried it i got about 4000 feet of climbing on my rig and my muscles cramped forcing me to stop..Do you just go slower than normal, or alternate sitting and standing?? Any techniques??


All modes: sit, stand, and walk.

I would never go "slower than normal" where normal means geared. I try to keep the RPMs where it feels efficient, possibly climbing faster than geared rides who are trying to feel comfortable.

Cramping is matter of nutrition-hydration not SS.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

The first few rides, the climbs will hurt. But keep at it like stated before. I live in fairly hilly area (SF Bay Area) and have been able to get up all but the steepest stuff on my SS 29'er with 33 x 20. The bike is lighter and easier to push when you have to! Making it up the hills on the SS is a challenge and gives me new goals when riding the "same ol' trails". It also has made me much stronger and faster. Rode one of the Gearie bikes yesterday at Annadel, and found that hills I used to go up in the small ring and maybe 2nd or 3rd cog I was going up in the middle ring, 3rd or 4th cog. Your torque will go up, you get better at standing and climbing longer grades, etc... etc... Even if you just use it to condition yourself, or for a change of pace, you can't go wrong with an SS in the stable!


----------



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm a clyde from northern WV who rides a single speed and is in the process of converting to rigid. You can do it if you want to. Plenty of others are doing it, and are fast as hell. I'm maybe a bit faster than this past February when I got my Rita (did my first race a couple weekends ago, actually!) but, more importantly, I'm having a helluvalot more fun riding offroad now. Go for it, my hillbilly brother.


----------

